# swingin's system



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

My System


----------



## handroud (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: My system photos*

very nice.


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

*Re: My system photos*

Thank you, it only took 30 yrs to get this far, lol...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: My system photos*



swingin said:


> My System


Nice, How do you like those CV's? I have been thinking about a pair of those 15's for a 2 channel system.


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

*Re: My system photos*



tcarcio said:


> Nice, How do you like those CV's? I have been thinking about a pair of those 15's for a 2 channel system.


There fantastic, remember that they are loud speakers so hopefully you have a system you can tune them with. Tons of clean power, and i like it loud..


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I moved your posts to their own thread. :T


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

Thats cool, I just hope its not because were not talking fancy high dollar equipment here. Im sure there are lots of us that cant afford paying for the big name tags. Thanks, Don.


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

*Re: My system photos*



tcarcio said:


> Nice, How do you like those CV's? I have been thinking about a pair of those 15's for a 2 channel system.


I think you would be happy with them, I would highly recommend a good sub to round it all out.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

swingin said:


> Thats cool, I just hope its not because were not talking fancy high dollar equipment here. Im sure there are lots of us that cant afford paying for the big name tags. Thanks, Don.


Nope. Just wanted to give you your own thread. :T And I would fall under the category of 'lots'. :bigsmile:


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

lol, thank you..


----------

